# Hey guys questions about a trainer I had



## Azrael1993 (May 9, 2016)

Hey guys I hired this trainer like a while ago. I was with him for like 16 weeks he had a lot of clients and had competed himself. He was huge on the circuit training. He'd have me doing (full body 2 sets per muscle Monday-Tuesday and Thursday-Friday with cardio on my off days) I did see some gains off of it but I didn't really care for this approach but he claimed "it's the only way to gain weight naturally" which I pretty much know is bs. Also he had me waking up in the middle of the night to drink a weight gainer. I hate weight gainers I don't believe in them and I hate waking up in the middle of sleep even more. He also didn't watch calories or carbs or fats but rather just eats 22 grams of protein 6 times a day. Does anyone believe in any of this dudes aproach?


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 9, 2016)

Also I'm 210 at 6' at about 10% body fat if that helps


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 9, 2016)

I think you've been trainer raped. 

I would revisit this gym, declare shenanigans on the trainer in question, and reaux chambeau your way to redemption.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 9, 2016)

You have to tell him your goals. 210 at 10% body fat your height is great shape so he must have done a decent job. As a trainer I love circuit training with a certain type of clientele. If your looking compete or at least look like you do I probably wouldn't program you that way but that's just me..


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 10, 2016)

Well I was more or less in this shape before I trained with him he knew I wanted to compete and yes I got abit leaner while I was with him and maybe a pound heavier but not a notable difference just really from me working harder during that time Bcuz someone was watching me


----------



## snake (May 10, 2016)

What did you tell him you were looking for out of this? If he's just trying to pigeon hole a program for you, walk away. The basics are always the basics so he should tailor that to your needs. 

I kind of raise an eyebrow to waking up for a weight gainer. I'm not sure but I think they work just as well at 3:00 pm as 3:00 am. Plus if gains are all about training, diet and rest, why would you sacrifice one for another?

I try to not to count every calorie every day, it can get crazy but you do really need to have a baseline.


----------



## snake (May 10, 2016)

Azrael1993 said:


> ..... and yes I got abit leaner while I was with him and maybe a pound heavier but not a notable difference just really from me working harder during that time Bcuz someone was watching me



"Champions are made when no one is looking."


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks man and yeah me and him and well discussed about what I wanted and I know my baseline NOW. After I got done with him I bought a good scale and started weighing my food and counting calories. I've gotten bigger since then but gains are still slow which I suppose is to be expected on not running any kind of gear. I did run gear for two cycles and got bad batches and now I'm "gun shy" so I haven't really taken anything in along time


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 10, 2016)

Well not two cycles but two shots I mean


----------



## saltylifter (May 10, 2016)

Every trainer has a diffrent approach at how they will train you. They take a look at you and then write it out. If u don't tell them your goals they will just go for it on what they know but if u explain what u want then then can tailor it to that for u better.
It's a hit and miss.
If u didn't like him move on. Try someone else tell u find one u can trust and u feel is getting u results.
Good luck man
U could also go get certified yourself


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2016)

Anyone who says there is only one way to achieve something is full of shit.  If I handed a client a program and they didn't like it I would jump at the opportunity to change it. There are a million ways to get bigger faster leaner stronger... 

Fire him.  And don't ever use a trainer to write your diet plans for you. Hire someone with actual credentials who isn't a dumbass


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks guys I am by far done with him I hated the experience was just curious on some of your thoughts on his beliefs. Me personally I will never sacrifice sleep for protein I'll drink it before or after bed but **** get up at 3 am and drinking one I'm not about that life &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## thqmas (May 10, 2016)

snake said:


> "Champions are made when no one is looking."



That has to stop, snake. I have no more room in my notepad... damn it you're good.


----------

